# Sticky  Seaton Sound F18 Subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*Seaton Sound F18 Subwoofer*

*Description:*
High performance subwoofer with 18" driver for home cinema and music use.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Brand*Seaton Sound*Item Length*28"


----------



## VerticalScope

*Admin Test!*

review by *VerticalScope*

Admin Test!


ProsConsAdmin Test!Admin Test!


----------



## VerticalScope

*Admin Test!*

review by *VerticalScope*

Admin Test!


ProsConsAdmin Test!Admin Test!

*Ratings*

Overall5Features5Performance5Color Accuracy5Black Levels5Value5Design5Video Quality5Ease of Setup5Remote5The Film / Movie5Audio Quality5Special Features5Quality5Ease of Use5


----------

